# Texas offshore trip?



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Best place in Texas to take my wife & boy offshore fishing? The boy is 12 & wants our summer trip to be offshore in Tx. I have been a handful of times and they have gone once. My wife will want the normal wife things: Fairly nice place to stay, maybe a beach, & some pretty water. The boy will want something fun; offshore meat haul, tarpon, billfish??? I can pull the skiff so a nice flat or 2 might be nice for some sight fishing. If all those expectations aren’t reasonable, tell me so. The offshore fishing we’ve all done didn’t exactly fit what we’re wanting to do this summer. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Really not about the best place for an offshore trip, more about the best fishing captain. If any of these guys are still doing business, Johnny Walker, Carl Christoph, or Steve Cole love the blue water. You might be better off doing the offshore trip separately. For the shore and bay activity Rockport is starting to get back to normal or Port Isabel for the beach and Laguna Madre. You could VRBO Mustang Island between Port A and Corpus also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Today would have been the perfect day to earn your sea legs


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Port A or South Padre are probably the best places for a chance of both inshore and offshore fishing with some beach time. But getting any kind of skiff offshore requires extreme luck from the weather gods.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I’m aware it’s about the captain but the location is for the wife. Maybe I wasn’t clear enough but thought I was. The skiff & the offshore are 2 separate outings. My skiff on the flats, a charter for offshore. We have done the Rockport/Port A thing & it checks most of the boxes but I still am not sure whether that is the best Tx offshore area & if so who to use for that charter. I’ll get it sorted out.


----------



## Salt of the Water (Feb 26, 2018)

I think the best offshore fishing is probably Port Mansfield. Deep water is close, it's lower pressure than SPI or Corpus / Port A, and there is lot's of good structure. State water snapper abound if you're looking a meat haul.

Port Mansfield will be light on nice places to stay though and there's not beach you can drive to. You'd have to take the skiff to the jetties / beach, but odds are you'll have the place to yourself on the North (PINS) side.

South Padre / Port Isabel will have a little more offshore pressure, but way more nice places to stay and a ton of restaurants to choose from.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Port A is a great offshore destination, there is a reason there are so many sportfishers that choose to home port in Port A. http://www.gulfcoast-sportsfishing.com/


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Salt of the Water said:


> I think the best offshore fishing is probably Port Mansfield. Deep water is close, it's lower pressure than SPI or Corpus / Port A, and there is lot's of good structure. State water snapper abound if you're looking a meat haul.
> 
> Port Mansfield will be light on nice places to stay though and there's not beach you can drive to. You'd have to take the skiff to the jetties / beach, but odds are you'll have the place to yourself on the North (PINS) side.
> 
> South Padre / Port Isabel will have a little more offshore pressure, but way more nice places to stay and a ton of restaurants to choose from.


Definitely SPadre. East Cut out of Pt Mansfield is damn near silted it, and tricky


----------

